# Matching Panel next week - scared



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

We're going to matching panel on 17th Jan. 

I keep being told they're not going to reject us but I'm so nervous. 

Has anyone got any advice that will help or experiences to share. 

Thanks all


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Good luck! We're just starting our adoption journey...so not much help on the advice front I'm afraid, but I'm sure everything will go brilliantly on the 17th and you'll have your little girl in your arms in no time.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks  good luck yourself!!


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Lulu,
Matching panel was even easier than approval- they said why they thought we'd be a good match, asked if all our questions and concerns had been answered and that was it! 
Lots of luck - though you won't need it.    Let us know how you get on. 
Duckling xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks duckling x

It's nice to know that as I'm very scared theyll say no and we feel a connection already which seems really strange I guess!

only 3 days to wait now!


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

its 6mnths and 2 weeks since we were at MP, and although we were told it would all be ok it doesn't stop you worrying and i remembering posting on here daily panicking about it
1 week after MP intros started for us and 6mnths on its like they have always been here


they would not take you to MP if they weren't absolutely sure they are professionals who know what they are doing and don't want to appear stupid, so enjoy your last few days of freedom as life will never be the same again


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Julesf!! Your post has calmed me down!


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow Lulu!! Like Jules said you have nothing to worry about, they wouldn't take you to matching panel if they did not think you would be matched!  It is even easier than approval panel, you will be fine  x


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

lulu im v excited for you and cant wait to hear your news. I know im only starting this journey so know nothing but as the others have said they wouldnt bring you this far and then say no but i expect your anxieties are completely normal. xxxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks all!! Will let you all know how it goes!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Approved!!!!! Piece of cake  hee hee!!!!!!


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

a wee girl - thats lovely!!! when do you get to meet her?xxxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Intros start next Tuesday!!


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

congrats   


i told you so, enjoy your last few days life is never the same again - MUM


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thank you Julesf!!


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah great news Lulu    We were linked today to an 8 month old baby girl and matching is on Tues, so I hope it is a piece of cake too!!!

Hope you manage some sleep before Tuesday!!

xx


----------

